# Your Favorite Reloading Equipment, Tips Tricks & Benches Post some pics and info why



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

*Your Favorite Reloading Equipment, Tips Tricks & Benches Post some pics and info why*

My Favorite Tumbler is the Stainless Media Tumbler with one gal of tap water a 1/4 teaspoon of lemi shine 3 tablespoons of plain dawn dish soap and a table spoon of cream of tartar Brass comes out spotless












primer pockets are spotless and cases look like new


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

My two favorite things are Hornady's lock-n-load press and LEE factory crimp dies.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Anything Lee. Priced right, practical, great quality!


----------



## wallyLOZ (May 12, 2013)

Agree, BDB. Read reviews calling Lee cheap junk. Haven't had an issue with anything Lee in 28 years of reloading. Next purchase will be a Lee Load-All in 12 ga. I've also asked Santa for a Dillon BL550, progressive press. We'll see if I've been good enough this year!


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Had the Lee starter kit for about a year, then went to the 4 hole "Classic Turret" press 7 years ago for quicker loading. Never had a problem with their equipment yet. Knew NOTHING about hand loading until I got their book in the starter kit and read it. Got more, and better education from that one book than the dozen others I've bought. IMO the Lee load data from that same book is better than what I've tried from the other manufactures to.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

I have a redding T7 that is my absolute go to press its set up with a rcbs case activated powder thrower







I use the rcbs pro2000 for resize and deprime I have had a problem with the pin that attaches the linkage to the press ram walking out rcbs should have machined some groves for snap rings to prevent it from walking out


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Found this on a crazy sale at midwayusa.com so picked it and a couple spare sets of dies up a while back. Keep it in case we end up doing a major bug out and I loose access to my bench loading setup. Makes good barter material, and if reloading stuff ever becomes illegal to sell or own (_probable_ imo) it'll make _GREAT_ barter material! 

Got a set of .308, and .44 mag. dies for it, plus ALL regular Lee dies work with it to.
Lee Hand Press Kit


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

I have 2 Dillion 550's. I mainly reload handguns. Dillion press are for me the best, and there no BS policy is just that. They have always taking care of any equipment problems I have every had. My press are 18+ years old and thousand's of reloads on both press.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

If you like to tinker, . . . fuss, . . . pickup primers from the floor, . . . sweep up powder, . . . by all means, buy a Lee progressive.

You will get to do all these things and more. Also if you have low blood pressure, . . . a Lee progressive is better than most meds for getting the numbers up there.

I've got two Spartan single stage presses and a Hornady progressive. Both do a good job and I really don't have to constantly be on the red alert for something going wrong.

If I could only have one, . . . the Spartan gets the nod, . . . as you can roll some seriously good ammo off it, . . . whatever your recipe is, . . . it is just SLOWWWWWW .

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

I have a Giraud Case Trimmer it trims and chamfers upwards of 1000 cases per hour for bottle neck cases it cant be beat I recommend it period. It is very accurate for trimming your cases as it sets the trim depth off of the resized cases shoulder its as easy to use as an electric pencil sharpener. Made by giraud tool company in Texas.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

The majority of my metallic loading equipment is RCBS. I can not say enough good things about this company, every time I've called them looking for parts for one of their products they have sent them free of charge. Even when I got a primer pocket swager second hand and didn't get all the parts with it. Called RCBS and explained that I got it second hand and they sent me the parts free of charge. I'm a big fan of turret presses, my old Lyman All-American turret works great.

The bench is a mess in this picture and I'm getting ready to redo the work bench setup shortly, but here it is.


-Infidel


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I love my dillon 550..


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Infidel try some T Track on your bench












its the best 40.00 bucks you will spend


Infidel said:


> The majority of my metallic loading equipment is RCBS. I can not say enough good things about this company, every time I've called them looking for parts for one of their products they have sent them free of charge. Even when I got a primer pocket swager second hand and didn't get all the parts with it. Called RCBS and explained that I got it second hand and they sent me the parts free of charge. I'm a big fan of turret presses, my old Lyman All-American turret works great.
> 
> The bench is a mess in this picture and I'm getting ready to redo the work bench setup shortly, but here it is.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

The T Trak kit is available at rockler its about 40.00 bucks and it makes your the equpment on your bench so much easier to use. I used a router with a 3/4 groove bit and set my t trak at 1-1/2 at center for the first groove and 6-1/2 inches for the second groove measured from the front edge of the bench top. this works great my brother and I can swap out each others equipment without mounting problems. When you are not using a piece of equip its stored off the bench and out of the way


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

When I rebuild my work space I'll have more than enough space for all my equipment to be permanently mounted. I've kind of outgrown my work bench and storage has become an issue, need to get some time and scrounge up a few bucks for the lumber to rebuild. Hopefully after deer season ends I'll have some time this winter to get the project done.

-Infidel


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I've reloaded for 40 years, being that I am 52 that is saying something.

I cut my teeth on Herter's and then RCBS but DILLION 550 is the best

Dillon Precision RL550B Progressive Reloading Machine 4 Stage Manual Index 14261 on eBay!

Accuracy is based upon some fairly basic things

1. Make sure your brass once resized isn't too long

2. Change powders in custom loads to find what your gun likes best. IMR 4831 isn't like H4831, also check the "Reloader" brands of powder, I feel they have better ballistics.

3. If you load Barnes x bullets, use lighter grain bullets for best accuracy. i.e. if you load 30-06 with Barnes X bullets, load the 150 grains not the 180 grains.

4. Don't overlook "Berger" bullets, very accurate.

5. Primers matter, pay attention to which ones you use.


----------



## jimrose (Sep 15, 2015)

We shoot a lot and we stock pile also. So when I buy a new bullet ? I only buy 50 or 100 and work up loads to decide if I like those bullets. Then I buy in bulk, but only bullets that I like. Same for powder try one pound of new powders and make sure you like it. Unless you see some h335 then just buy it all. Same for varget. 

Ps dillion 550b is my favorite press.


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

Old thread but I'll jump in.

I load straight cased cartridges and have settled on two primary powders for all. That keeps it simple although I have backup powders for each cartridge.

38 special, 45ACP, 45 Colt, 44 Mag all use HP38
444, 45/70, 450, 458 Win Mag all use H-4198

Regarding press and dies I use the cheapest Lee single stage press ($27.00) and I use Hornady dies. I've reloaded well over 10,000 rounds on this press without issue. I have two more unopened in-box as back ups. I also keep one set of new dies for each caliber on the shelf as back ups.

Until recently (remodeling the house) I shoot every weekend.





















1895gunner


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

1895gunner said:


> Old thread but I'll jump in.
> 
> I load straight cased cartridges and have settled on two primary powders for all. That keeps it simple although I have backup powders for each cartridge.
> 
> ...


Howe do you open the top on the Kennedy Clone Machinist Box?


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

I don't use the top and the drawers still pull out. Interesting comment.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I have a Union Wood machinist box I have to partially slide off the shelf to see what's hidden in the top section.
Sometimes a drawer slides out wanting to escape it's imprisionment


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> I have a Union Wood machinist box I have to partially slide off the shelf to see what's hidden in the top section.
> Sometimes a drawer slides out wanting to escape it's imprisionment


I kept a few seldom used tools up there and it was a pain in the backside so in our new home it no longer resides on the bookcase. Funny that you would pick up on that. It was always a sore spot with me.

1895gunner


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

When shopping for reloading supplies, which site usually has the best sales? Things like firearms and ammo are easy to spot on sale in my opinion, with sites like slickguns, word of mouth, etc. I rarely hear about reloading supply sales. Of course I don't know anyone who reloads so that could be it. I am one of those guys who has to get the very best value on every purchase.

Looking to start reloading 9mm, 308, 223 and shotgun(buckshot if that is possible).
I don't think I will save a ton of money based on rough numbers, I only shoot about 100 rounds a month. But I want to reload for the sake of learning. If I get quick at it and I see potential to save money, I am hoping to shoot more often.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

For about 30 minutes today my favorite reloading item was the RCBS stuck case remover. First time usage, but I anticipate using it again. I really like my new RCBS electronic scale. Very handy.


----------

